# Cutting tree limbs on public land.



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

rjg30 said:


> We had a tornado go through our area of state land that we hunt. I spoke to the forester out of the Standish office yesterday and he told me I may not cut any downed trees and limbs to make my way in and out of the woods easier. The only exception would be on a two track. He would have to inspect it and then issue a use permit to clear the downed tree. Hope this helps


Again I would imagine you would be cutting more than just a few too. Also another reason might be to have a jobber come in to purchase the wood. Obviously if some trunks are cut in the wrong place that provides for less board feet that the jobber can take which results in less cost and wood for the jobber and less money to use for other management or whatever purposes for the DNR.

One must keep the topic at hand in prespective.

Can anyone imagine how hunters could hunt from a tree if the rules were enforced as some believe the law to be, no one could get into a tree. Don't let your ladder knock off or damage a piece of bark:yikes:


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow!
Another great thread that affirms to me that
"they really do walk among us".

My only question on this would be
"What is your favorite folding saw you use?"

Mattt


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

boehr said:


> TNL...here is the complete section of law that you took that sentence from. Please read the entire section and tell me if you really think it means what you say it means. I say it is not the intent of that section to prevent trimming, cutting, pruning, whatever you want to call it, to hunters from safely using trees to hunt from.
> 
> http://www.state.mi.us/orr/emi/admincode.asp?AdminCode=Single&Admin_Num=29900921&Dpt=NR&RngHigh=
> 
> The intent of that law it to prevent forest theft, to prevent the cutting of live trees to burn for camp fires etc. To prevent people from just plain out-right intentional damage to "our" forests.


boehr--I see your point. Intent is more of a subjective matter and I'm glad most CO's wouldn't write a ticket for it. I'm not sure where you would draw the line. Trimming only in that particular tree, trimming branches from other trees that intfere with climbing, or cutting shooting lanes? 

I can think of 2 spots on State land where someone has taken a chain saw and cut shooting lanes--1 through a swamp cutting 8" diameter cedars and the other through a pine stand--presumably to have safer shooting. If their intent was saftey, is this legal?

I was very simply trying to answer the poster's questions to the letter of the law and provide documentation. I was trying to stay away from the "Yes, but..." answer. Clearly, the law has many gray areas open to interpretation. I think this has been a good discussion with regard to the law and it's intent.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

TNL- You're absolutel right. It's up to the CO's interpretation of the situation. If it's with reason, I imagine he'll let it slide, bt the chainsaw thing is out of bounds!


----------

